# little girls have pretty curls....



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

We were at the store the other day and a lady asked me if I curl Scout's ear tufts


















She is a long coat but most of it is around her ears and neck area


















This is her blowing in the breeze look


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, really?! When my sister was little she had SUPER curly hair and people had the audacity to ask if my mom permed it... a 2 year old child. Like, are you serious?

Scout's ear tuffs aren't even that curly... I wonder what prompted this person to ask.


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow, she looks alot like Siena with her coloring and facial expressions. Where did you get her?

When Siena was younger, and the 'curls' would be just like that. We used to tell people we spent hours crimping her hair and most people believed us









Now that she is older, it's not so obvious, except when she gets wet or there is a light mist.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote: Where did you get her?


Bullinger Shepherds



> Quote:Now that she is older, it's not so obvious, except when she gets wet or there is a light mist.


The hair on long coats does seem to vary slightly from year to year. Scout will be turning 1 year old this week and her coat is still getting longer like she is a late bloomer


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Becky, she is just BEAUTIFUL!! Such a happy, smiley girl with her fashionably crimped locks!!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote: Scout's ear tuffs aren't even that curly... I wonder what prompted this person to ask.


Well they are the only curly part on her and many people have not seen long coat shepherds. I just had to laugh because I do not even take much time to do my hair let alone my dogs hair.


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

She's so pretty!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote: Becky, she is just BEAUTIFUL!! Such a happy, smiley girl with her fashionably crimped locks!!


Thanks Patti, she is a carefree girl with her main purpose in life being to cuddle or pester her brother Boss!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I







Scout's ear fuzzies! We sometimes refer to those as their dreadlocks.







Halo's body hair isn't even as long as Scout's (I like to say she's 1/4 longcoat, lol!) but she does have the ear fuzzies.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AK GSD The hair on long coats does seem to vary slightly from year to year. Scout will be turning 1 year old this week and her coat is still getting longer like she is a late bloomer


Nico (a Shiloh) has the same look as your gorgeous girl in the coat length department, and he definitely changed a lot over the years. He's technically a long coat but it's only really long behind his ears and the fringe on his legs. So he's more of a "plush" coat plus the extra fuzzies. At one year, the hair on his legs was completely short like a normal coat, but now at 3 yo, the leg fringe is about 2.5-3" long all the way down. Didn't notice the change until I looked back at some old photos, like on his Dogster page. The overall length of his coat didn't change, but his mane and "pants" definitely got thicker/bushier.

His ear fuzz gets crimpy like that if I don't brush it right after a bath. 

Scout is soo pretty


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh, they do look perfectly crimped with one of those hair tools! No wonder she asked.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote:Halo's body hair isn't even as long as Scout's (I like to say she's 1/4 longcoat, lol!) but she does have the ear fuzzies


Once you fall in love with ear fuzzies all other GSD's just look naked


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Like any normal person would have the time to curl a dog's hair!


Is she a black and red?


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quoteidn't notice the change until I looked back at some old photos,


Same here with her curly locks! I was looking at photos from earlier this summer and they were much shorter. Some day when I get bored I'll have to try braiding them


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote: Is she a black and red?


Very red! We joke she should have been named Scarlett!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ooohhhh! A longcoat! I love her, she's so pretty, love the curls


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote:Ooohhhh! A longcoat! I love her, she's so pretty, love the curls


Thanks! Both are kids are longcoats but our little girl is the only one with curls!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

We're on to you. We know you crimp her hair every morning.









She is gorgeous!


----------

